# can I feed rabbits moringa leaves?



## ceeteh07 (Mar 3, 2007)

I live in the Philippines and moringa leaves are cheaper and right now, we have too many of them we don't know where to place... 
I was just wondering if I can feed them to my bunnies/rabbits (3 and a half mos)...
couldn't find any more information about moringa leaves and rabbits.. but in some sites that I found from google.. 
"Rabbits also like the moringa and winged bean leaves, though we did not have enough of either to be very important." 
www.echotech.org/technical/az/aztext/azch9rab.htm[size="-1"]"Rabbits were fed Moringa oleifera (200mg/kg/day, p.o.)"[/size][size="-1"]www.ingentaconnect.com/content/els/03788741/2003/00000086/00000002/art00075 MORINGA LEAVES http://www.treesforlife.org/project/moringa/default.en.asp[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2007)

I have no idea. :shock:I will see if I find anything on that. My rule is if I don't know I don't feed it.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 3, 2007)

:yeah that
It's not in a plant family that exists around here, so it's really hard to tell.Â  I'd say better safe than sorry.


----------



## Matsuro (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know either, here is a list stuff you can't feed to a rabbit and why.


http://www.allearssac.org/poison.html


Wow, and that is a LOT of stuff too!


----------



## ceeteh07 (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks, i won't feed it to my bunnies then


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, from what I could find out, in tropical countries it is used as animal fodder, including for rabbits.Â Â Â  http://www.treesforlife.org/project/moringa/uses/uses_more.en.asp<br>* Animal forage: Leaves are readily eaten by cattle, sheep, goats, pigs and rabbits. Leaves can also be used as food for carp and other fish. However, it seems to be rather high in calcium and protein,
Values per 100gm. edible portion NutrientÂ  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Moringa Leaves 
Vitamin AÂ Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â  6780 mcg
Vitamin CÂ Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â  220 mg
CalciumÂ Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â  440 mg
PotassiumÂ Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â Â  259 mg
ProteinÂ Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â  6.7 gm
Compare this to Alfalfa (fresh, raw sprouts) with  3.99 gm protein and  32 mg calcium
or alfalfa hay (dried of course) with 16.0% (or, 16 gm) protein and 1.5% (or, 1.5 gm) calcium.
So, a lot more calciumÂ  than alfalfa, lots of protein too, though not as much as hay.
I would say you can feed it, but feed sparingly, just like all high calcium foods.
BTW, you must realize that the lists with foods that can be found onthe net are mostly suited to North America and Europe, so if you live other places you'll probably have foods that won't be on the lists. In that case, I would suggest you try your local university or farming bureau to find info on feeds. There might be lots of foods you can findlocally, that we here have never heard of. 
Hilde


----------



## ceeteh07 (Mar 5, 2007)

^^ wow, thanks a lot for the information! 

great help.. I will try to feed them moringa leaves once they wake up...


----------



## John-Pierre (Mar 2, 2020)

Moringa leaves are rich in vitamins.. I feed my rabbits once a week.


----------



## ladysown (Dec 7, 2020)

yes you can. Shouldn't be their whole diet, but no real reason not to feed it.


----------

